# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Balmain Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 27, 2015 (x2)



## brian69 (28 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Balmain Mens S/S 2016 Paris x2*

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2015)

:thx: für Ale at work!


----------

